# HELP!!!! Airport Extreme + Noos !!!!!



## juppy (15 Octobre 2006)

Somebody help me please!!

Apr&#232;s de nombreux appels au service Client Noos qui m'a clairement raccroch&#233; au nez plusieurs fois j'essaye ce forum! 

Je viens d'installer l'offre Noos 10 Mb + Tel + Internet, ma connection est parfaite par ethernet branch&#233; directement a l'ordinateur mais  j'essaye depuis 2 jours d'installer le WiFi par une borne Airport Extreme et je n'ai pas d'internet.

Normalement il suffit de connecter la borne au modem par ethernet pour avoir l'internet mais pour quelque mysterieuse raison, je vois le reseau mais j'ai pas d'internet!!  

Je suspecte  Noos de bloquer tous le routeurs externes connect&#233;s au modem. 

Le modem est un Webstar de Scientific Atlanta. 

Quelqu'un  est-il arriv&#233; &#224; installer le WiFI avec cette configuration? 

Merci pour vos reponses

A desperate man!


----------



## marctiger (15 Octobre 2006)

Je n'ai pas la réponse mais ton post sera mieux à sa place au forum "Réseaeu, Serveurs..."


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

La fonction recherche t'aurait fait gagner du temps.

Noos n'autorise qu'un ordinateur avec son modem (sauf à partager la connection). ce qui s'est passé, c'est que tu as connecté l'ordi en permier derrière le modem. Celui ci a enregistré l'adresse Mac de l'ordi et refuse maintenant une nouvelle adresse. celle de la borne est différente.

Note: l'adresse mac dont on parle ici n'a rien à voir avec apple, il s'agit d'une adresse informatique.

Il faut paramétrer la borne pour qu'elle leurre le modem en lui attribuant la même adresse mac que l'ordi.

Ou (plus simple): appeller la hot line de noos et leur dire que tu as changé d'ordi. Il devront alors réinitialiser le modem et celui ci enregistrera l'adresse mac de la borne airport. Après, tu connecte les ordis via airport wifi.


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Octobre 2006)

Ils n'autorisent qu'une seule connexion 
&#231;a existe encore une clause comme celle-ci?

Je croyais que c'&#233;tait r&#233;volu depuis bien longtemps, surtout qu'aujourd'hui, il est courant d'avoir plusieurs ordinateurs &#224; la maison...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ils n'autorisent qu'une seule connexion
> ça existe encore une clause comme celle-ci?
> 
> Je croyais que c'était révolu depuis bien longtemps, surtout qu'aujourd'hui, il est courant d'avoir plusieurs ordinateurs à la maison...




oui, c'est toujours le cas, sauf si tu prends leur option wifi !  En gros, si tu payes en plus, tu peux. 

Ils m'ont fait le coup et j'ai eu le bol de connecter la borne en premier. J'ai activé la connection sans attendre que l'installateur ait eu le temps de réaliser. OUF


----------



## SergeD (16 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
sur Numéricable, j'ai ce problème lorsque je mets en service ma borne airport ou que je la retire.
Il me suffit de mettre hors tension le modem pour que je recupère une adresse IP.
Effectivement le modem mémorise la dernière adresse Mac et ne veut pas donner une adresse IP à un inconnu. La mise hors tension lui fait perdre la mémoire.


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Octobre 2006)

juppy a dit:


> Somebody help me please!!
> Après de nombreux appels au service Client Noos qui m'a clairement raccroché au nez plusieurs fois j'essaye ce forum!
> Je viens d'installer l'offre Noos 10 Mb + Tel + Internet, ma connection est parfaite par ethernet branché directement a l'ordinateur mais  j'essaye depuis 2 jours d'installer le WiFi par une borne Airport Extreme et je n'ai pas d'internet.
> Normalement il suffit de connecter la borne au modem par ethernet pour avoir l'internet mais pour quelque mysterieuse raison, je vois le reseau mais j'ai pas d'internet!!
> ...



J'ai le modem-routeur WiFi Thomson 710 fourni par Noos et tout marche parfaitement.
Je suis un peu étonné que le service Noos t'est raccroché au nez. J'ai toujours été bien renseigné et aidé. 
Je vais essayer de t'aider:
Il y a sur le site de Noos la configuration d'un borne airport.
Pour celà tu vas sur le site de Noos :

http://www.noos.fr/abonnes.php

Tu cliques en haut sur mon compte. La fenêtre mon compte s'ouvre.
Sur la colonne de gauche, tu cliques sur assistance en ligne. La fenêtre assistance  
en ligne s'ouvre. Dans la seconde colonne internet, et plus précisément dans  Questions / Réponses NOOS NET, tu cliques dans Les offres NOOS NET.
C'est dans cette page que tu vas trouver comment régler ta borne Airport pour ta navigation à 10 Méga. Le réglage est pour 20 Méga, mais c'est identique pour toi.

J'espère que celà aura pu t'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

j'en viens et ils n'indiquent pas comment param&#233;trer la borne. 

3.2 Dispositions sp&#233;cifiques au Service Internet
Le Service d&#8217;acc&#232;s &#224; Internet est effectif &#224; compter de la connexion effective *d'un poste d'ordinateur unique du Client* au r&#233;seau de la Soci&#233;t&#233; et dans la limite d&#8217;un abonnement par foyer. *Sont exclus la possibilit&#233; d&#8217;h&#233;berger un Serveur chez le Client*, toute revente en tout ou partie du Service au profit de tiers, *ainsi que les acc&#232;s partag&#233;s*. Pr&#233;alablement &#224; la mise en service, le Client devra se conformer &#224; la configuration minimum requise, indiqu&#233;e sur la documentation contractuelle remise au Client pr&#233;alablement &#224; la souscription du contrat et disponible sur le site Internet de la Soci&#233;t&#233;, ou en appelant le Service Client. La configuration de ses &#233;quipements se fait sous la responsabilit&#233; du Client ou si n&#233;cessaire aupr&#232;s du prestataire informatique de son choix. Le Client d&#233;clare &#234;tre parfaitement inform&#233;, que le d&#233;faut d&#8217;une configuration conforme aux prescriptions indiqu&#233;es par la Soci&#233;t&#233;, peut g&#233;n&#233;rer une d&#233;gradation de la qualit&#233; de service.


Voila pourquoi ils enregistrent l'adresse mac.  C'est scandaleux et &#231;a va changer (clause abusive).

NB: j'ai 3 ordinateurs, 1 powermac, 1 iBook et l'ordi fourni par la boite (1 pc portable), comment je fais? Mon fils n'a pas le droit de surfer pendant qu je bosse et mon amie ne peut pas tchater!!!


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> j'en viens et ils n'indiquent pas comment paramétrer la borne.



Ce que j'ai donné et qui est trouvé sur le site de Noos permet dèjà de configurer la carte pour le WiFi avec une borne Airport. Il n'y avait rien du tout sur le site auparavant. Il est bien entendu puisque là le routeur (la borne Airport) est fourni par le client, c'est au client de paramètrer lui-même son routeur. La documentation d'Apple est très bien faite la plupart du temps.



ZRXolivier a dit:


> 3.2 Dispositions spécifiques au Service Internet
> Le Service daccès à Internet est effectif à compter de la connexion effective *d'un poste d'ordinateur unique du Client* au réseau de la Société et dans la limite dun abonnement par foyer. *Sont exclus la possibilité dhéberger un Serveur chez le Client*, toute revente en tout ou partie du Service au profit de tiers, *ainsi que les accès partagés*. Préalablement à la mise en service, le Client devra se conformer à la configuration minimum requise, indiquée sur la documentation contractuelle remise au Client préalablement à la souscription du contrat et disponible sur le site Internet de la Société, ou en appelant le Service Client. La configuration de ses équipements se fait sous la responsabilité du Client ou si nécessaire auprès du prestataire informatique de son choix. Le Client déclare être parfaitement informé, que le défaut dune configuration conforme aux prescriptions indiquées par la Société, peut générer une dégradation de la qualité de service.



Celà a toujours été le cas chez Noos.

Voilà ce qui est mentionné ailleurs sur le site:

"5. Jai un réseau chez moi, NOOS peut-il être connecté à mon réseau ?
Le réseau NOOS est destiné à l'usage des abonnés, à raison d'un seul PC par abonnement.
La connexion de plusieurs ordinateurs PC au réseau NOOS est considérée comme un usage commercial de notre produit et ne doit donc pas être réalisée. Cette mise en réseau est sous votre responsabilité. Pour une connexion sans fil et multiposte, souscrivez à l'option Wi-Fi."

Avant de prendre le modem-routeur Thomson WiFi TCW 710 fourni par Noos, j'avais regardé dans le détail les éléments sur le site de Noos et avais appellé la hot line pour des précisions. 

Comme c'est précisé sur le site :

4. Comment se passe linstallation ?
Nous prenons rendez-vous avec vous pour quun technicien procède à la connexion entre votre prise de câble et votre PC. Il branche le modem-câble, teste le système, crée votre première adresse e-mail Noos et vous fait une démonstration concise des services NOOS NET."

Le technicien Noos a installé lui-même et paramétré le modem routeur WiFi. Il m'a expliqué comment accéder aux réglages de celui-ci et notamment:
- advanced qui permet de filtrer des adresses IP, des ports, de régler le plus finement possible pour les jeux en ligne (déclencheurs de port ou port triggers)
- firewall. C'est un firewall complet permettant de filtrer les activex et les pop ups ....et d'autres éléments.
- wireless permettant de régler le wifi (WEP encryption 128 bits), le mot de passe qui permet de générer les WEP Keys et de reporter le numéro de la clé sur la carte WiFi sur le modem routeur. 




ZRXolivier a dit:


> NB: j'ai 3 ordinateurs, 1 powermac, 1 iBook et l'ordi fourni par la boite (1 pc portable), comment je fais? Mon fils n'a pas le droit de surfer pendant qu je bosse et mon amie ne peut pas tchater!!!



Tu aurais pris le modem-routeur WiFi fourni par Noos, tu n'aurais pas ce probléme.
Noos le préconise.
Comme pour moi, le technicien t'aurait expliquer comment rajouter d'autres n° de clés sur le routeur.
Tu as le modem fourni par Noos et tu fournis le routeur. Donc c'est à toi de paramétrer le routeur toi-même.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Ce que j'ai donné et qui est trouvé sur le site de Noos permet dèjà de configurer la carte pour le WiFi avec une borne Airport. Il n'y avait rien du tout sur le site auparavant. Il est bien entendu puisque là le routeur (la borne Airport) est fourni par le client, c'est au client de paramètrer lui-même son routeur. La documentation d'Apple est très bien faite la plupart du temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bon, on va pas recommencer cette discussion tous les 3 mois. je n'ai aucun problême avec mes 2 bornes airport et mes ordis. Le tout derrière le modem noos. Je n'aime pas la vente forcée, c'est tout. Donc, si vous n'avez pas eu le temps de connecter votre borne wifi derrière le modem, pas grave. Attendez le lendemain et dites que vous avez changé d'ordi. Ils réinitialisent le modem et vous connectez alors votre borne wifi.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2006)

Mais la mise hors-tension n'est pas censée réinitialiser le modem et ainsi permettre de brancher soit sa borne airport en premier soit un nouvel ordi ..? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

je pense que ça dépend du modèle de modem. Sur le mien, il y a un bouton reset. Mais pour le faire; faut il déja le savoir.

La plupart d'entre nous reste incrédule devant le machin qui marche avec un ordi mais qui marche pas avec le reste!. ils pensent avoir fait une bêtise... 

Ben non. Et comme il n'y a rien d'indiqué nulle part... 

Oui, je sais, il FAUT prendre le modem wifi de noos. hors de lui, point de salut. ON SAIT. On va quand même pas foutre à la poubelle notre matos pour faire plaisir à un FAI.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2006)

Bah si, il faut merde ! Et puis c'est noos quoi ! :rateau: 

Sur le mien aussi j'ai un bouton reset mais j'avais entendu dire que parfois c'&#233;tait insuffisant et que d&#233;brancher le modem &#233;tait la solution.
Mais si avec le reset &#231;a marche c'est d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup moins casse-*******s ! :mouais:


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Ce que j'ai donné et qui est trouvé sur le site de Noos permet dèjà de configurer la carte pour le WiFi avec une borne Airport. Il n'y avait rien du tout sur le site auparavant. Il est bien entendu puisque là le routeur (la borne Airport) est fourni par le client, c'est au client de paramètrer lui-même son routeur. La documentation d'Apple est très bien faite la plupart du temps.



Le problème est que Noos a "omis" d'expliquer pourquoi ça ne marche pas sans procéder à un reset du modem (ou émuler l'adrese MAC existante) et comment le faire... "La documentation d'Apple étant bien faite" comme tu le dis, leur explication de comment configurer son Mac pour communiquer avec la borne ne sert quasiment à rien.



			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un peu étonné que le service Noos t'est raccroché au nez. J'ai toujours été bien renseigné et aidé.



Je pense que si tu es un homme, un vrai, avec de bonnes coucougnettes, tu devrais aller affirmer ça sur ce forum par exemple... 

'+


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Je pense que si tu es un homme, un vrai, avec de bonnes coucougnettes, tu devrais aller affirmer ça sur ce forum par exemple... '+



Que veux-tu dire par coucougnettes ?
J'ai cherché dans mes 2 dictionnaires et mon grand Larousse encyclopédique mis à jour (en tout 24 volumes) sans trouver ce terme. C'est ce pourquoi j'ai été long à te répondre.

Expliques-toi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

je pense que ce qu'il voulait dire c'est que tu n'est pas sur la même planête que nous simples utilisateurs de Noos.

Bon, prochaine étape, tu vas convaincre les gens du forum cité de ce que tu dis. Et puis, tu reviens nous en parler.

Ca paye bien de travailler pour Noos? Non, parceque si oui, on sait jamais.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire par coucougnettes ?
> J'ai cherché dans mes 2 dictionnaires et mon grand Larousse encyclopédique mis à jour (en tout 24 volumes) sans trouver ce terme. C'est ce pourquoi j'ai été long à te répondre.



Non... c'est pas vrai... en fait tu es ironique, et tu aurais peut être même de l'humour... :mouais:  

Enfin bon, histoire de détendre l'atmosphère...

_Je m'revois dans la côte
Sur le grand vélo noir
Il faisait vraiment chaud
J'en avais vraiment marre
J'appuyais comme un dingue
Quand mon pied a fourché
Et c'est sur la barre
Que j'me les suis cognées

Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Mal aux coucougnettes, mal aux coucougnettes
Mal aux coucou, mal aux coucou, mal aux coucougnettes

Avec tous les copains
Au stade municipal
L'mardi après l'turbin
On va jouer au football
Au loin, el gros Lucien
Je le vois qui s'amène
Il a visé la balle
Mais shooté dans les miennes

Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Mal aux coucougnettes, mal aux coucougnettes
Mal aux coucou, mal aux coucou, mal aux coucougnettes

J'roulais dans la forêt
La moto était bonne
Les filles me regardaient
Alors j'ai mis la gomme
Quand j'ai vu le talus
Il était bien trop tard
Et je suis retombé
À ch'val sur l'réservoir

Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Mal aux coucougnettes, mal aux coucougnettes
Mal aux coucou, mal aux coucou, mal aux coucougnettes

J'aurais pris l'escalier
Plutôt qu'joué les Zorro
J'aurais pas mon boulier
Qu'affich'rait des zéros
J'ai préféré la rampe
Pour frimer d'vant la foule
J'me suis cramé la fente
Et crashé sur la boule

Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Mal aux coucougnettes, mal aux coucougnettes
Mal aux coucou, mal aux coucou, mal aux coucougnettes

En sortant d'chez Ginette
Pierrot le bûcheron
N'était pas très très net
L'était même plutôt rond
Croyant qu'c'est son scooter
Après les 25 gueuze
Il démarre le moteur
Enfourche sa tronçonneuse

Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe
Plus de coucougnettes, plus de coucougnettes
Plus de coucou, plus de coucou, plus de coucougnettes_


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Non... c'est pas vrai... en fait tu es ironique, et tu aurais peut être même de l'humour... :mouais:   Enfin bon, histoire de détendre l'atmosphère...



Je ne connaissai pas le terme. C'est très clair. La chanson est de qui ?

Tu m'aurais dit  ou écrit:
"Ils ont des chapeaux ronds. Vive les bretons.
Ils ont des c.... en plomb. Vive les bretons."

Là j'aurais compris mais coucougnettes ?


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Octobre 2006)

L'avantage de coucougnette c'est que c'est pas filtré par le forum...  Bon nous sommes bien HS, donc reprenons une activité normale. Enfin non, pas toi, tu vas encore copier-coller les mêmes rengaines pro Noos-Fnac-SVM-Lacie-iMac...

'+


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Octobre 2006)

J'ai pas encore eu droit &#224; SVM...




OK, je sors ----->[] :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

J AI LE MEME CONFIG QUE TOI  SANS AIRPORT;
AS TU REBOOTE LE MODEM AVEC LA BORNE AIRPORT EXTREME "AU CUL"?

AINSI LE MODEM SE CALERA SUR L'ADRESE MAC DE TA BORNE. ET LA FONCTION ROUTEUR DE LADITE BORNE SE CHARGERA "D AROSER" LES MACHINES AUTOUR EN FONCTION DE LEUR IP.
JE NE SUIS PAS SUR QUE L ON PUISSE CHANGER L ADRESSE MAC DE LA BORNE. 
CETTE ADRESSE EST EN EFFET UNIQUE ET "ATTRIBUEE EN DUR" A DU HARDWARE.
A PAR A REPROGRAMMER L EPROM DE LA BORNE......  MAIS LA CE DEVIENS DU SUPER BIDOUILLAGE....
TIENS NOUS AU COURANT.
MOI JE COMPTE M ACHETER UNE BORNE AIRPORT EXTREME DANS UN MOIS. ALORS JE TESTERAIS ET SOLUTIONNERAIS JE L ESPERE  OU JE POMPERAIS LES SOLUCES  SUR LE FORUM.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que c'est de même pour noos. 
Le modem cable accroche l'ad Mac de la borle ne. Je l'ai pas testé mais ca me parait logique.
J'ai déjà avec Noos partgagé la connex via partage de connex depuis rj45 via airport entre mes deux macs et partagé la connex via un swich avec rj45 vers un mac et un pc.
C'est pas ca qui va me refroirir d'acheter une borne airport....


----------



## Polo73 (29 Mai 2007)

juppy a dit:


> Somebody help me please!!
> 
> Après de nombreux appels au service Client Noos qui m'a clairement raccroché au nez plusieurs fois j'essaye ce forum!
> 
> ...



J'ai simplement débranché le modem, connecté la borne dessus... Et miracle en rebranchant le modem ça fonctionne !
Merci à tous.


----------



## lucie.bm (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Voila je vous explique mon pb:

ça fais 2 ans que je squatte la connection internet de ma mere NOOS.
a la maison on a 3 mac, le imac qui est branché avec la prise ethernet connecté au modem noos,
mon macbook intel core 1ere generation et le nouveau macbook de ma mere 2eme generation.
on a pas de borne airport puisque en principe on a une carte airport intégré dans les 2 macbook.
On partage la connection via le partage internet dans "preference system" avec un mot de passe
(et non une clé wep)

Jusqu'a présent ma connection internet n'était pas top mais raisonnable tout de meme mais 
depuis un mois c'est la catastrophe.
La connection est devenu de plus en plus médiocre et maintenant je vois le nom de reseau de ma mere apparait le matin quand je viens d'allumer mon ordi le réseau marche pdt 1 h puis les barres de réseau disparaissent au fur et a mesure pour finalement se deconnecter completement.
A partir de la impossible de se reconnecter de la journée si mon ordi reste allumer.

-J'ai fais la mise a jour airport (sa n'a rien changé)
- J'ai essayé de me connecté dans un bar ça marche trés bien.
- la connection du nouveau macbook de ma mere sous leopard marche trés bien

Alors j'ai mon idée sur la question mais j'ai besoin d'etre éclairé, étant donné que noos
n'autorise qu'un ordi pour avoir la connection est que maintenant on a le 3e macbook ils empechent le mien d''avoir accés au partage (mais pk le sien marche parfaitement).

Est ce qu'une borne airport améliorerais ma connection??
ou faut 'il que je prenne l'option wifi chez noos?
ou un router?
y'a t'il une manip qui me permettrais de ne pas payer  ni l'un ni l'autre??

Et de quoi ça vient au juste??

Si vous avez des idées n'hesiter pas! Je suis archi nul et j'ai besoins de vos lumieres
Merci d'avance.


----------

